# Spector, Warwick, Dingwall?



## emsliematt (Dec 29, 2012)

I am chasing a new 5 string bass and at the moment i cannot decide between getting a Spector Euro 5, a Warwick Pro Series Corvette Ash 5 Natural, or a Dingwall Combustion. Has anyone had any experience with these basses, and if you have, how much of a part do the tone woods play in its sound? Also to note, I mostly play progressive music meaning i would like a versatile instrument.

Pro Audio Supplies - Warwick Pro Series Corvette Ash 5 Natural

Combustion | Dingwall Guitars

Stuart Spector Designs, LTD - Makers of fine electric and bass guitars: UNCOMPROMISING QUALITY | UNPARALLELED VERSATILITY | UNBELIEVABLE SOUND


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 29, 2012)

Having played many 'Wicks, owning a Dingwall ABI, and playing many Spectors, I'd eliminate Warwick from the competition there. Didn't get on with the necks, the feel, or the sound... but keep in mind that is my personal opinion, based on what works for me.

The Combustion and Spector are both going to sound great, and it's really a matter of which one feels better to you. I own a Dingwall, but I have loved pretty much every Euro Spector I've played.

Since you're in AUS and won't get much of a chance to play either the Dingwall or the Spector, I'd actually recommend the Spector. Why? Because it is easier to get strings for. Very few companies make strings that reach long enough for that 37" low B, and you'd have to order from a few non-AUS retailers. Any old 5-string set should fit the Spector, so that's the route I'd go; and you won't be missing out on tone or versatility, either.


----------



## Veldar (Dec 29, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Having played many 'Wicks, owning a Dingwall ABI, and playing many Spectors, I'd eliminate Warwick from the competition there. Didn't get on with the necks, the feel, or the sound... but keep in mind that is my personal opinion, based on what works for me.



For me I found Warwicks are beautiful to play and sound wonderful for metal and jazzy nooedling. (What I call Jazz )

Can you play any of them, I know dingwalls are hard to come by in Australia.
And just because nolly has one doesn't mean there the greatest in the world. ( Even though I haven't played one).


----------



## emsliematt (Dec 29, 2012)

thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## danresn (Dec 29, 2012)

My local shop on the sunshine coast in has Spectors so they shouldn't be that hard to find.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Dec 29, 2012)

Personally, as a warwick player, I feel as though you can't possibly go wrong with a warwick. Tone is unique and unmatched by any other company. However, dingwall and spector are both absolutely amazing companies, and upon reading this topic, I honestly found myself not being able to decide when putting myself in your shoes.


----------



## theoctopus (Dec 31, 2012)

Warwick is a great brand. I never personally gelled with their instruments, but I played one exclusively while I was on tour in '07 because it was rock solid, affordable, sounded great, and was provided by the band.

Spector is also very nice. I had a good friend who had a major Spector boner, and had an impressive collection. He was an exceptional bassist, so I trust his judgment.

With that said, have you considered Zon or Pedulla? I'm clearly biased since I have owned many of both, but they're worth considering in your price range. Just a thought.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 31, 2012)

this really is a varied type you have given us to help you with mate.

warwicks are quite fat in the neck, their tone unplugged is very muted, not alot of anything jumps out at me sound wise while playing a warwick unplugged, their very woody sounding, kinda thuddy. their pickups are really not for me ( very personal preference on that, i'm a bartolini fan, but can also get on with EMGs) the corvette boddy i didn't find very comfortable sitting or standing.

i'd touched a dingwall ONCE. i'd have to sit and get used to the fan, but i see why people like it, kinda natural to play. the bass plays well sitting or standing, very lively tone played unplugged, you can get your sap and pop on easily with the dingwall. it's their own pickups though in the model i touched (combustion i think) still sounded pretty tasty plugged in.

the spector i played for 5 minutes, was one of my east coast (canada) buddies spector euro 5's. very comfy bass to play sitting or standing. EMGs always sound good and theirs always that when considering a bass, if you like the EMG's aready you will love the tone. the bass played very well unplugged, extremely lively tone for fast playing and slap and pop style playing.

though i liked the dingwall, the spector just felt extremely comfortable to play and sounded amazing unplugged ad plugged in. i'm considering buying the Alex Webster (sans the blood splatter finish) as my next bass

try out the warick, and if you can find someone or somewhere to try spector, do it, and compare, the dingwall on the other hand might be difficult to get your hands on. cus our recommendations can only go so far, but i would have to say spector


----------



## abandonist (Dec 31, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> Having played many 'Wicks, owning a Dingwall ABI, and playing many Spectors, I'd eliminate Warwick from the competition there. Didn't get on with the necks, the feel, or the sound... but keep in mind that is my personal opinion, based on what works for me.
> 
> The Combustion and Spector are both going to sound great, and it's really a matter of which one feels better to you. I own a Dingwall, but I have loved pretty much every Euro Spector I've played.
> 
> Since you're in AUS and won't get much of a chance to play either the Dingwall or the Spector, I'd actually recommend the Spector. Why? Because it is easier to get strings for. Very few companies make strings that reach long enough for that 37" low B, and you'd have to order from a few non-AUS retailers. Any old 5-string set should fit the Spector, so that's the route I'd go; and you won't be missing out on tone or versatility, either.



This is exactly why I ended up getting a 6 string Ibanez BTB instead of a Groovetools 7 or Dingwall. I didn't want to go on a hunt every time I needed new strings.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 1, 2013)

Not a fan of the warwicks, for many of the same reasons Temjin is not, but if you are willing to drop 2k on a bass, you have overlooked Music Man. That is a very large oversight in my opinion.


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 1, 2013)

If you are a metal player.. All the basses are awesome.
I really dig the warwick tone (personally) but aren't digging the neck at all. It's like a tree - trunk. Huge. My personal turning point (unless 4 string)
Never played a dingwall, but they do sound awesome. 
I'm not sure about the strings tho. I'm in love with elixir bass strings, personally, and AFAIR, they are pretty long.. used to spend around 10minutes wrapping by hand each string on the tuners, so I think they should fit the 37.. but not 100% sure tho.

And for the spector.. my personal favourite bass (with ibanez). The best growl out there, nice looks, and very comfortable. Slightly rounder neck than ibby. Plus all spector 5's go with 35" scale, which is plenty enough for Ab 
Can't go wrong with spector, so i'd take the Spector.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 2, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Never played a dingwall, but they do sound awesome.
> I'm not sure about the strings tho. I'm in love with elixir bass strings, personally, and AFAIR, they are pretty long.. used to spend around 10minutes wrapping by hand each string on the tuners, so I think they should fit the 37.. but not 100% sure tho.



Elixirs do not fit, as the outermost winding does not extend far enough up the string. They actually wouldn't even fit on my Schecter California Custom 5-string, which was a 35" scale bass with through-body stringing. They were literally a millimeter too short. D'Addario's "Extra Long" strings do not fit Dingwalls. Neither do DRs, Dean Markeley, or Rotosound.

There are a few specialty brands that do strings for 36" and up basses, like some of the Ken Smith string sets. However, the only strings I have used that fit my Dingwall are the stock Dingwall strings, a short-run special-ordered set of nickel La Bellas specifically designed for Dingwalls, and Circle Ks.


----------



## emsliematt (Jan 18, 2013)

This thread was actually posted for a friend of mine and he seems to like the spector euro's however it may be too expensive. If Spector is the way to go though, has anyone possibly had any experience with other spector models such the rebop, any USA models, etc?


----------



## facepalm66 (Jan 18, 2013)

Usa are way higher priced than euros.
I tried the rebop and euro (repop is a bolt on version of the Euro, which is neck thru)
I kinda fancy the BO snappy tone, so the best bang for the money would be rebop, which is cheaper than the euro model. Used they go for around 1k, while new for around 1.5k $. 
I suggest you checking the cannibalisticzombie youtube channel, he plays both spector rebop and some warwicks, and you can compare the tone, find the one you like the most.
Overall, great instruments, great quality. Also very good resale price.


----------



## emsliematt (Jan 18, 2013)

thankyou very much


----------



## CrazyBass (Jan 19, 2013)

Spector all the way, only thing is it weighs quite a bit, but if you dont mind it, it is hands down the most comfortable bass iv'e played


----------



## Herrick (Jan 26, 2013)

According to Warwick Official, who posts at the talkbass.com, Warwick has made slimmer necks since 2009. 

Herrick has a passive Warwick Corvette Standard 5 and I like it very much. I've never played Spector or Dingwall.


----------



## iron blast (Jan 26, 2013)

My 6 string Warwick neck is pretty thin unlike my 5-string but I dig the baseball bat neck on her  That bass has such a mean growly tone


----------



## Whammy (Jan 26, 2013)

iron blast said:


> My 6 string Warwick neck is pretty thin unlike my 5-string but I dig the baseball bat neck on her  That bass has such a mean growly tone



Agreed. My 5-string Warwick has a bit of a baseball bat neck  but the growl from the bass is so worth playing it, along with breaking your back from the weight of it


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Jan 28, 2013)

I've only played a euro spector and the moment I sat down with it I legitimately wanted to run out the door with it, (I didn't have the 1400$ that they were asking lol) It was the best 5 string I've ever played both acoustically and plugged in (Emg 45tws 0.o) Absolute butter. They're pretty pricey but if you roam the interwebs you can find some real nice ones that are used and much cheaper. Buying used has saved me thousands of dollars and is definitely worth it


----------



## Herrick (Jan 29, 2013)

Whammy said:


> Agreed. My 5-string Warwick has a bit of a baseball bat neck  but the growl from the bass is so worth playing it, along with breaking your back from the weight of it



I hear those bubinga ones are very heavy. I have two ash-bodied Corvette Standard 5-strings. One is nice & light and the other is significantly heavier.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 30, 2013)

If you're willing to spend hundreds on a bass go spend some dough on a nice strap  No offense.


----------



## Herrick (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f238/can-anyone-identify-$$5-909280/#post13116441http://www.talkbass.com/forum/f238/can-anyone-identify-$$5-909280/#post13116441

I seem to be unable to edit my other post, so here's another post with the link where Warwick Official talks about the slim necks.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 31, 2013)

D'Addario makes extra long scale strings that will fit up to a 38" scale bass. Just sayin'.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 31, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> D'Addario makes extra long scale strings that will fit up to a 38" scale bass. Just sayin'.



Their "extra long scale" or "super long scale" strings aren't available in most places. I've tried a few of their various "long" strings and they wouldn't even fit a string-thru 35" scale bass.


----------



## danresn (Feb 27, 2013)

The couple of warwicks I've played were very light with thin necks. Not sure of the specific models but they were definitely post 2011 models


----------



## Warwick_Official (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes, we've gone back to the slim-C profile as standard, since January 2010. We still have the fat-neck as an option, as well as an extra-slim, and also the broadneck on 5 and 6 string basses. Many of the maple and ash bodies basses are much lighter than something with bubinga, etc. Thanks!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 28, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Their "extra long scale" or "super long scale" strings aren't available in most places. I've tried a few of their various "long" strings and they wouldn't even fit a string-thru 35" scale bass.



I've tried all those big brand "long Scale" sets and they always end a few millimeter ahead of the nut unless I'm stringing up a Fender. Also those strings sound terrible.

I recommend a Dingwall Combustion. Circle K strings work great for its scale length and they offer the option of many gauge sizes.
I find the Combustion D shaped neck really comfortable too. It has become my favourite bass.


----------



## crowbones (Feb 28, 2013)

Dingwall is my personal favorite, the multiscale frets give it incredible playability.


----------



## DuffmasterFresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Warwick definitely. Perhaps I am biased because I own an 03 Thumb Bolt on with active pickups, it is HEAVY! The sound is beautiful and it works great for metal. Any time my brother brings his bassist friends over I let them play it, each one of them always asks me "How much will you sell it to me for?"


----------

